# Lightroom 3 Question



## ifi (Jun 26, 2010)

Few weeks back I changed some setting in Lightroom to apply some "current" settings to all the images that I open in the future. Now I  think it was a bad idea because I cannot make this thing stop applying these settings. I don't remember what exactly was changed either 

I've done google/bing/yahoo but so far no luck in disabling this option. Looking for your help on this, how do I make it stop?

Thanks


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 26, 2010)

fiddling around with settings is not a good idea if you don't know what your doing, no doubt one of the other LR upgraders here will be along to confuse you even more, how about uninstall/reinstall, or surely there's something in the menu to revert to the LR default settings. H


----------



## ifi (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks... will try that.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 26, 2010)

Lightroom Q&A's | Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips

Tips page here, might have some info


----------

